
To load test a SQL database, forget about the database - ed_elliott_asc
https://the.agilesql.club/2019/05/how-to-load-test-a-sql-database/?u=h
======
teddyuk
I’ve only ever worked on a handful of systems where performance was so
critical we bothered with load tests.

Almost every single enterprise database has a handful of users or so little
data they can handle it by throwing money (hardware) at the problem.

Honestly, having to care about performance is a lovely problem to have - it
makes for much more disciplined database engineering compared to performance
doesn’t matter so just throw in a load of triggers.

~~~
ed_elliott_asc
This is so true, [https://db-engines.com/en/ranking](https://db-
engines.com/en/ranking) has microsoft sql server in third but I think if this
ranking was just customer facing databases rather than apps like the weekly
company canteen meal planner it would be must lower.

Actual, revenue losing, ms sql server databases are a lot lower and you have
to have engineering discipline because it 100% doesn't "just go faster" (when
sql 2016 came out, microsoft's tagline was "it just goes faster", narrator:
"it mostly didn't")

